# New Photos



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Orange rocker cover!!!

Here are some photos of my car at the PAS Western Salon this year.
The white sil is my housemates. We built it in 5 weeks after he drove his other one into a power pole. Its a 92 Silvia Q's club spec with a DET swap. Msports kit, Buddy clubs, GTR seats, GT2540 turbo - Dynod 320HP at wheels.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Damn. I hate you.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Your car makes me all warm inside... Damn now its all over my keyboard


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Both very awesome cars :thumbup:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

very nice!! :thumbup: i like the catch can on the s13 silvia


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Joel said:


>


Wow, one of the few cars that actually has a BOV in the correct location.

BTW, your car is looking sweet. I wish mine was black.


----------

